# Has anyone used intelligender?



## Jadey121

is it acurate? Or is it just for fun? 

thanks xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I used it, it gave me a girl result and I have a little boy right here!


----------



## Jadey121

oh lol. Well i guess that gives me my answer then! thank you xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I did it and it gave me a GIRL result, and sure enough I am expecting a little girl!


----------



## _jellybean_

It was right for me both times--boy and girl, and I did it three times with each:flower:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Holy muffins! How much does it cost where you live?! It's nearly $60 a go here lol.


----------



## Jadey121

haha! I seen them on ebay for 27 pound here. Too expensive for me to try for! Id consider a tenner to have a go lol. I wanna know now!!!


----------



## MrsP2be

We bought one when we were on holiday .... I wouldn't waste your money as my result was half green and half orange !!!


----------



## _jellybean_

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Holy muffins! How much does it cost where you live?! It's nearly $60 a go here lol.

It's almost $40 iirc. xoxo


----------



## Sass827

I think you can get a deal on amazon.com. I bought mine at walgreens pharmacy for $39. I got a boy result. I'll find out tomorrow if it's correct.


----------



## BUGaBOO

It told me boy and I'm having a girl!


----------



## Sass827

Same. :(


----------



## Ohmy4

I used it for two different pregnancies. It said BOY both times and I had 2 boys :) it was about $40 here in CA.


----------



## Guppy051708

It was accurate for me both times. Each time it said boy, and guess who has two boys? :lol:

I think I read from their site that its like 80% accurate. If its a GIRL result it tends to be more accurate than if it's a boy result. For whatever reason. If you get BOY result its less accurate, could be boy could be girl, but if you get a girl result its a bit more accurate than the boy result. most times it does end up being a girl with a girl result (NOT ALWAYS THO!), but when it's a boy result it could go either way, meaning a girl doesn't always yield a girl result....am i walking in circles here? :haha:

(obviously its not right for anyone, but it is fun!) I did have 100% accuracy with it though.


----------



## Guppy051708

I paid $35 for mine. From Target :flower:
(it was cheaper there than the Pharmacys like Rite Aid and CVS- at those places they were $49 :shock:)


----------



## JasperJoe

Hi I wanted to give my views on intelligender. I had one boy so decided on my 2nd pregnancy to try intelligender. It said girl and I was so excited. But to my disspointment I had a boy. 3rd Pregnancy I thought I would try it again. It said Girl......we had our 3rd boy. 

now the 4th pregnancy.......it said boy!! we had a a girl!

Now I did try gendermaker and it was accurate, turned pink!

gendermaker is a lot cheaper on ebay too xx


----------



## sammiexsue

mine said boy clear as day.. n im having a girl.. n ultrasound was clear as day on her parts lol


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Mine said boy(only did it with my first) and sure enough, it was right :)


----------

